# intel d945 e accelerazione hardware

## lowerstring

Salve a tutti, da tempo sto cercando di far funzionare l'accelerazione hardware di questo chipset ma senza risultati. Ho cercato e letto moltissime discussioni riguardo questo chip grafico, ma con le soluzioni proposte non sono riuscito a risolvere.

Ho provato con più kernel e più versioni dei driver intel presenti in portage, ma anche se i risultati cambiano, comunque tutti mostrano strani comportamenti e bug. Incollo alcuni dettagli del sistema:

Xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

#    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

#    EndSubSection

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "Auto" # Auto detect

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "monitor0"

#    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "videocard0"

    Driver      "intel"

#    Option "Clone" "true"   

#    Option "Tiling" "False"

#    Option     "AccelMethod"          "exa"

#    Option     "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"  "True"

    Option      "DRI"                    "True"

#    Option      "NoDDC"                  "True"

#    Option      "EnablePageFlip"         "True"

    Option      "RenderAccel"            "True"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "videocard0"

    Monitor     "monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#        Modes "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Versioni di xorg, driver intel e drm

```

 x11-base/xorg-x11

      Latest version available: 7.2

      Latest version installed: 7.2

x11-libs/libdrm

      Latest version available: 2.4.5

      Latest version installed: 2.4.5

x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel

      Latest version available: 2.7.1

      Latest version installed: 2.6.3-r

```

lspci del chip grafico

```

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 464c

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

        Memory at 90300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        I/O ports at 20e0 [size=8]

        Memory at 80000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at 90380000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256K]

        Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Count=1/1 Enable-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Kernel modules: i915

```

lsmod

```

Module                  Size  Used by

smsc47m192             11344  0 

hwmon_vid               2148  1 smsc47m192

smsc47m1                7892  0 

saa7134_dvb            18772  0 

videobuf_dvb            5648  1 saa7134_dvb

tda827x                 8560  2 

tda8290                 9144  1 

tuner                  21188  0 

saa7134               130744  1 saa7134_dvb

ir_common              39160  1 saa7134

i2c_i801                7716  0 

videobuf_dma_sg         9724  2 saa7134_dvb,saa7134

videobuf_core          13912  3 videobuf_dvb,saa7134,videobuf_dma_sg

tveeprom               10324  1 saa7134

i915                  131428  0 

fb                     28544  1 i915

drm                   121220  1 i915

i2c_algo_bit            4644  1 i915

intel_agp              22604  1 

cfbcopyarea             3504  1 i915

cfbimgblt               2404  1 i915

agpgart                26412  2 drm,intel_agp

cfbfillrect             3040  1 i915

```

Attualmente sto usando il kernel gentoo 2.6.29-r5, ma ottengo gli stessi risultati anche con quelli della serie 2.6.28, ieri ho anche provato il 2.6.30-r1 senza successo, ma ho preferito abbandonarlo perchè ho letto che potrebbe dare problemi con reiserfs. I bug sono differenti e si verificano a seconda delle impostazioni per l'accelerazione che abilito o meno nel xorg.conf, ma un bug comune a qualunque configurazione è che il sistema si blocca se tento di tornare alla console con ctrl+Fx. Altri problemi sono le decorazioni delle finestre corrotte oppure il sistema che freeza se avvio firefox o un'altra applicazione subito dopo aver lanciato il server grafico.

Nel kernel è abilitata l'opzione Enable modesetting on intel by default e sono stati disabilitati tutti i vari framebuffer, perchè ho visto che viene spesso consigliato per risolvere eventuali problemi.

La scheda madre è una mini-itx d945gclf2 che sto usando come mediacenter (piccolo OT, c'è modo di sapere quando freevo 1.9 verrà aggiunto in portage?), se qualcuno sta usando con successo quel driver potrebbe dirmi a grandi linee che configurazione sta usando? Grazie a tutti.

P.S. So che esistono dei driver intel, ma prima di installare qualcosa al di fuori di portage vorrei vedere se si risolve in maniera più pulita.

----------

## IlGab

Ho una 945GTC-D e una Jetway NF94-270, entrambe con chipset intel.

In entrambi i casi lo scopo è il mediacentre, ma francamente non riesco a focalizzare il tuo problema.

Che acelerazione devi far andare se lo usi per freevo ?

P.s.: hai provato xbmc invece di freevo  :Wink: 

----------

## lowerstring

ciao IlGab e grazie per la risposta.

In effetti fino ad ora l'ho usato senza particolari problemi, ma siccome ho visto con top che mplayer e freevo prendono una buona percentuale di processore (forse troppa) ho pensato che magari attivando l'accelerazione hardware del comparto grafico si potesse liberare un pò il carico sulla cpu (e magari raffreddarla anche di qualche grado). L'altro motivo è che comunque mi dispiace non avere tutto funzionante al 100%. (tra l'altro a forza di provarle tutte ora non va più neppure con i vesa, quindi a questo punto è diventata una necessità).

Prima di fermarmi a freevo ho provato anche mythtv e xbmc, il primo mi sembra davvero ottimo, ma purtroppo non sono riuscito a far convivere analogico e digitale, quindi l'ho abbandonato. Xbmc è graficamente fantastico, l'avrei tenuto senza pensarci due volte se non fosse che non supporta la ricezione della tv. Alla fine ho provato freevo e mi è sembrato semplice ma molto configurabile, non ho bisogno di funzioni particolari, ma solo di vedere tv, video e qualche volta registrare dalla tv così l'ho tenuto.

Se tu sei riuscito a far funzionare correttamente i driver video intel potresti incollarmi il tuo xorg.conf, le versioni dei pacchetti necessari e se non chiedo troppo magari anche il config del kernel? Grazie, ciao.

----------

## rjack

Anche a me hanno dato problemi simili i driver intel, ho dovuto disabilitare l'accelerazione hw altrimenti si schiantava X.

L'ultimo kernel 2.6.30 ha molti fix per il drm intel, ma non ho ancora avuto modo di provarlo.

Edit: ops, non avevo letto bene che l'avevi gia' provato inutilemente.

----------

## IlGab

Humm... ho la vaga sensazione che non funzioni molto bene nemmeno a me.

Certo la mia piattaforma non è così gagliarda e può dipendere da quello (atom 1.6GHz e 2GB di ram), però da quando ho iniziato a usare con più frequenza questa macchina equipaggiata con una intel 945GME express, noto la fatica che fa il procio quando compila e quando ci sono semplici movimenti grafici sul monitor.

A suo favore devo dire che sta andando in full HD.

Forse però nemmeno a me sta funzionando l'acelerazione hardware...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

